# Taxidermist at Jays



## TeamCGO (Jun 12, 2009)

I am looking at possibly taking my deer to Jays to have it mounted. Does anyone have any feedback about their work?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

I haven't seen the work, I would look at it closely and make sure it is quality work. That holds true wherever you go.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

I have not seen the work,though I can tell you to beware of production line type work. Quallity is often sacrificed.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

Last time I was there he had a lot of finished deer shoulder mounts and fish and I was pretty impressed. I had already dropped my head off at a local guy who does good work, but I thought the Jay's guys work was very good. Prices were a little higher but you get what you pay for.


----------



## rosharb (Sep 5, 2006)

I had a pronghorn done there and he ruined the horns when he took them off the sheath. Now they are cracking and this is only after four years. Would not recommend.


----------

